# HowTo Install Teamspeak2 auf Debian Etch



## planet_fox (12. Okt. 2007)

Dieses HoTo beschreibt eine Installation von Teamspeak2 einem Voiceserver.
Der TeamspeakServer ist in Räume bzw Channels, unterteilt. Je nach Einstellung der Berechtigungen und Konfiguration können Benutzer Räume erstellen, auch mit Passwort schützen. Vewrbreitet ist Teamspeak im OnlineGame bereich und dient zur Kommunikation der Teams im Spiel. Teamspeak nützt keine Verschlüsselung wie zBsp. Jeder Benutzer kann mit Rechten wie Admin, Moderator unmd ähnlichem ausgestattet werden. Die Server Software und client Software laufen unter Linux und Windows. Mehr dazu kann man auf der Entwicklerseite lesen. 

Wir loggen uns auf unserem Server ein, für Installation benötigen wir Administrator rechte. Wir werden also mit su zu root


```
su
```
dann gebt ihr euer root passwort ein

Nun erstellen wir eine neue Gruppe (ts) und einen Benutzer (ts), bitte ändere die  Gruppen und Benutzer ID 2007 falls diese ID in eurem System schon vergeben ist durch eine freie ID.


```
groupadd -g 2007 ts useradd -u 2007 -s /bin/false -d /bin/null -c "ts" -g ts ts
```



> Das Passwort könnt ihr jederzeit mit Eingabe von _passwd ts _ändern.


Nun wechseln wir der Benutzer und werde zu ts


```
su ts
```
Wir wechseln ins Heimat Verzeichnis


```
cd /home/ts
```
Nun laden wir den Teamspeak Server herunter, mit überprüft die URL
 ob nicht eine aktuellere Version vorligt


```
ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```
Nun entapacken wir das Archive


```
tar -jxvf ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```
Wir wechseln das Verzeichnis tss2_rc2 mit folgendem Befehl


```
cd tss2_rc2
```
Den Server können wir nun mit folgendem starten indem wir das startscript aufrufen.


```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
```
Nun müsste das bei euch so ausschaun circa


```
ts@myserver:~/ts$ ./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
starting the teamspeak2 server
TeamSpeak Server Daemon started with PID 27808
```
Die Nummer hinter PID kann auch eine andere sein, der Teamspeakserver ist nun gestartet das können wir mit folgender Eingabe auch überprüfen


```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript status
```
mit folgenden Befehlen kann man stopen und restarten


```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript stop
```


```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript restart
```
Mit folgendem Befehl zeigt er die Passwörter für den Superadministrator und Administrator aus. Sieht so aus


```
Following passwords were generated on 07-12-06 23:05:07
superadmin = "93wtgb"
admin      = "qatwdw"
```
Das Passwort wird automatisch generiert, also müsst ihr es nicht ändern. 

Teamspeak bietet ein WebInterface an das über folgende Adresse erreichbar ist, ihr müsst diese Port natürlich in der Firewall freischalten. 


```
Auf das Webinterface kommen wir über den Namen oder die IP des Servers und dem Port 14534
```
Hier ein Beispiel


```
http://www.server.de:14534
```
Dort kannn man dann Teamspeak Verwalten, Benutzerrechte verwalten.

weitere Infos könnt ihr unter http://www.goteamspeak.com/ finden .


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

danke für das Howto! Darf ich das Howto in den "normalen" Howto Bereich rüber kopieren? Dann erscheint es auch in den passenden Kategorien und auf der Startseite.

Die Forum Kategorie hier ist von mir leider etwas missverständlich benannt  Sollte eigentlich heißen "Fragen zu den Howtos"  Werde ich nachher mal umbenennen.


----------



## planet_fox (12. Okt. 2007)

Ja klaro ich check des noch ned wie ich das am efektivisten hier rein schreib oder wo auch immer. Ich schau das ich noch mehr liefern .


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Das Howto ist jetzt auch im Howto-Bereich veröffentlicht:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/installation-von-teamspeak2-auf-debian-etch/

Um selbst Howtos zu veröffentlichen, kannst Du Dich hier einloggen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/wp-admin/index.php


----------



## planet_fox (15. Okt. 2007)

cool und mercy


----------



## planet_fox (17. Okt. 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen was diese Mitgliedschaft für vorteile bringt genau


```
Wenn Du ein Tutorial schreibst und es bei HowtoForge veröffentlicht wird, erhältst Du eine kostenfreie [URL="http://www.howtoforge.com/membership"]Mitgliedschaft bei HowtoForge.com[/URL] für ein Jahr!
```


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was diese Mitgliedschaft für vorteile bringt genau


Du kannst auf Howtoforge.com die VMWare Images der Howtos herunterladen, hast eine PDF-Ansicht der Howtos zum Download und die Seiten werden ohne Bannerwerbung angezeigt.


----------



## MayMak (3. Juni 2009)

Hi

Dieser Howto wurde 2007 erstellt,Sorry das ich ihn wieder auferweckt habe 

Kann ich den heute immer noch so instalieren.

LG


----------



## planet_fox (3. Juni 2009)

ich denke schon


----------



## MayMak (8. Juni 2009)

Hi @planet_fox  

Also ich glaube das ist nicht ganz was ich möchte.Ich möchte so eine Seite einrichten.

http://www.speakyweb.com/

Was benötige ich dafür.

LG


----------



## Burge (14. Juni 2009)

Jemand der dir einee solche Anwendung schreibt, sowohl server als auch Client. Sieht so aus als ob die da eigene Software verwenden. Da kannst mit TS nix bringen.


----------

